# 2009 RC Pro Texas State Series (Round 1 Feb. 21st, Mikes Hobby Porter, Texas



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Only a couple of more weeks until we race on the new layout at Mikes. You can signup at RCsignup.com. There is a cap of 145 I think. I checked earlier today and there were around 60 already. 
Also give a big thanks to Victory RC for sponsoring the Area Truck Class this year.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

*From David Lovett*

Here is the basic weekend schedule:
Friday 20th Practice: 3pm to 10pm
Saturday Practice: 6am to 9am
Signup ends at 8:30 am NO EXCEPTIONS
Drivers Meeting 9:30am
Races start at 10:00 am

If you practice Friday you can not practice Saturday.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Flyer and pdf verison avaiable for ROUND 1 at the state portion of the rcpro series website.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Proud to announce that RCAmerica and Xray have teamed up and are 
the "Official Chassis" for the Texas State Series. They are also going 
to sponsor the 1.8 Sportsman Class.

They will be awarding the 1.8 Sportsman Buggy State Champion with a 
50% chassis sponsorship deal for the 2010 racing year.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Series sponsors
Paint by SmileyTQ FuelRCAmerica and XrayTNT-FX Graphic****ecLooped DesignsNitro JuiceJAB GraphixBoca BearingsCarolinas RCJConceptsMajestric RCIronman bearingsHooked Up TiresWerks RacingAssociatedTraxxasTeam Helotes -- FinalsKysoho -- Finals


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

*Event : Texas Round 1*

Back to Calendar
*Texas Round 1*

Date: Sat Feb 21, 2009 to Sat Feb 21, 2009
Location: Mike's Hobby, Porter Texas
Category: TEXAS

Track Info HERE
RC Signup HERE
PDF Verison HERE


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

sweet deal, we were gonna go run this sunday at mikes but found oout they were closed because they were redoing the track.... hopefully in the next week or two i can get out there and get some track time in


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

yea sorry about that. It takes alot of time to redue the track at Mikes. It should be done this weekend. I am not sure about running on it before the race though, we will need to talk to Jeff and find out the rules.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I believe the rules say that the track has to remain closed until the Friday practice so there's no local advantage. I know JB posted that the track would be closed till the 13th.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Who is this JB? Is he someone important? Does he make the rules? 

The track will not be ready until the 13th that is correct.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

MM like to race but going on and Axis deer hunt can't pass this deal up


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

mmorrow said:


> Who is this JB? Is he someone important? Does he make the rules?
> 
> The track will not be ready until the 13th that is correct.


He should be the one on the dumb end of the shovel. Give him something he can't FUBAR. I just assumed he was lying about when it opened so he could get in some extra practice.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

He says he does not need to practice. "Practice, we are talking about practice". 


We hope to finish it all up on Sat, but we are planning on Sunday if needed. Jeff told me that there are two more suckers to come out and help. Should be 8 to 10 now.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Oh, he needs practice. Doesn't he know Ron "Can Someone Please Work on My Car for Me" Taylor is gunning for him? I'm headed to Huntsville with my wife this weekend for one of her races. Then dropping off the Littlest Princess with my folks and the 2 of us are coming back. I'll be busy Sat AND Sun, LOL.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Mark, can you add electric buggy and truggy to the flier?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Pretty sure they're already on in RC Signup Nik and I thought on the flyer too. Maybe that's an old version?


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Nik how many do you have now?


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

I will be out there tomorrow to help Mark....add this sucka


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

K thanks Paul. 

To anyone coming out tomorrow bring any shovels, rakes, etc. you have


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Mark there are 6 on rc signup and I know of one other that hasnt signed up. Trying to convince one or two more to come


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Six was the magic number wasn't it Nik? Although if only 5 show up to pay, y'all are gonna have to split the fee and buy that 6th ghost driver an entry, LOL.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

good idea chris. 

I will see yall at 8 am tomorrow


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Jeff and Mike appreciated all the work done to make the track this weekend. Man that was a lot of work. We had as many as 14 people up there working this weekend. We also had at least 10 more spectators watching with interest that I did not know. As of now the plan is to water all week and lay the pipes down sat am.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

If you have not signed up yet I would do it soon. 
In Austin this past weekend they had 173 entries. The cap to this race is 145 and I know of at least 10 people that were not in Austin racing that are coming to this race. As of today there are 30 exp buggys, 29 sportsman, 24 truggys, 8 revos, 5 Gas trucks (96 total). I am not sure about the flashlights sorry Nik and Earl. 
RC Signup HERE


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

8 electric buggies so far, one truggy. Mark, one of the gas trucks is actually a Revo, he just put it in the wrong class. So 9 Revos, only 4 GT's.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

thanks Chris. anyway we are above 100 with the electric buggys


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

I just rolled through Mike's earlier and it looks like yall had some fun this weekend! I like the Jump over part especially.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

yea!!! dont give away all the secrets ; )


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

mmorrow said:


> yea!!! dont give away all the secrets ; )


I have no idea what your talking about? What? I didnt see anything.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

thanks LT280Z
by the way what is your name.

Like I said earlier we are going to lay the pipe down Saturday early. The more people we have to help the longer the track will be open (maybe until 5:00 or so). It will also be keep wet all week so expect it to be wet for this weekend.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

well when i spoke to mike's this past weekend they said that the track would be open for practice this week, but thats what they told me unless i got someone on the phone that didnt know what they were talking about.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

125 entries and still going up!


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

I signed up for electric on accident. DOH


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

technically Saturday is still this week. JK. We spent more time on it than what we thought we would. So it was postponed a few days.

Great Ron I needed a pit stallion, or maybe you are just scared to race with real power (ninja power).


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

mmorrow said:


> technically Saturday is still this week. JK. We spent more time on it than what we thought we would. So it was postponed a few days.
> 
> Great Ron I needed a pit stallion, or maybe you are just scared to race with real power (ninja power).


Ron a Stallion? BawAaAaHA! :slimer:

Sup Mark?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Seems like entries are on the up lately. We're back up to averaging 60+ at the HARC races, and it sounds like this race is going to be full as well. This is a good thing fellas!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

cv call me


----------



## epfalzer (Oct 9, 2007)

In trying to register on the RCSigngup site it seems my confirmation email is not being sent therefore I can not complete the registration process. Does anyone have a contact email for an admin or is there another way to register for the race?

Thanks

Eric



mmorrow said:


> If you have not signed up yet I would do it soon.
> In Austin this past weekend they had 173 entries. The cap to this race is 145 and I know of at least 10 people that were not in Austin racing that are coming to this race. As of today there are 30 exp buggys, 29 sportsman, 24 truggys, 8 revos, 5 Gas trucks (96 total). I am not sure about the flashlights sorry Nik and Earl.
> RC Signup HERE


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Call Mike's or fax in the printable entry. Seems like it took awhile for me to get my confirmation e-mail when I signed up.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

When you call mikes ask for Jeff Parker he will take care of it for you.


----------



## epfalzer (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks guys! I talked to Jeff and he will take care of it but he asked if I would first try and get a hold of David Lovelett (SP?) with the RC Pro Series. 

Anyone have his contact info?

Thanks 

Eric


----------



## dlovett6 (Feb 9, 2009)

Email me at [email protected]

Check your spam for the email as well. It sometime goes there or contact
[email protected]


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

RC Pro State Series Anouncement!Guys here is the schedule and all for next weekend.Friday 20thractice: 12 to 10 pmYou will have to pay first before practicing, you will have to get a armband at the hobbyshop, the shop will be open until 10:30 that night.Saturday 21stractice: 6am to 9amShop will open at 6:30 for entry payment, Same applies have to pay to practice.IF YOU PRACTICE FRIDAY NO SATURDAY PRACTICESignup ends at 8:30am NO EXCEPTIONSDrivers Meeting 9:30amRaces start at 10amWe will be running at a brisk pace thru out the day.Round 1 Silent checkin and 2 minutes of warmup, after that 2 mins warmup. Yes there will be a warm-up area. If you were to be facing the drivers stand there will be tables to the right where the warm-up area will be. As pit crews are done with their race they will file out twards the left side of the drivers stand (still facing the driver stand) and new pit crews will come in from the right side.The other two questions I will have to get back to you on. Also guys for thoes of you planning on showing up Sat. morning and you are planning on paying with a credit card (shop does not accept Amex) I would call in on Friday and get paid up because as you can see the shop will not open until 6:30AM but practice opens a 6:00AM. You cannot get on the track and practice or race until you have paid.

The only thing I would add is about the radio/car table after your race 
is over. This will allow the races to flow very smoothly if we have 
marshalls on the track during warm ups. This is not news to anyone 
just a reminder that we have to have marshalls in place ASAP. You have 
no reason to leave the track after your race.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Some general stuff you should note at pretty much every race:

Double and triple check your transponder number against the heats print out, once it's hanging. DO NOT overlook this step. You and only you are responsible for ensure that the correct number is in the system, so you can count your laps. Race management will fix issues when possible, but if they can't you have only yourself to blame! (Insert doom-and-gloom music here.)

I'm fairly certain we'll be resorting after 2 rounds. DO NOT FORGET that it is also your responsibility to check the resort and show up for the correct (reassigned) race. It is inevitable that at least one person misses their race and shows up for a later one. No-no. You will be ridiculed publically http://www.***********/forums/images/smilies/wink.gif

As I understand it, drivers will have an opportunity to warm up their vehicles to the right (facing) of the driver's stand, and can keep them running right until time to put them on the field. You'll be able to ascend the stand once the last car finishes. After your race, you'll come down the other side of the stand and have two options: 1) stick your equipment on the table or 2) hand it to your pit man. After doing one or the other, you will only be able to head out to the field for marshalling. It's not clear how medical/age exclusions will have their stand-ins allowed in the replace them, but I'm sure that will be worked out.

Those using track transponders MUST arrange to have them replaced in the rack promptly, as they may be in repeated use. I've only got 8 working ones to bring.

I sure hope each of the hosting tracks are sending a good contingent to this -- and every other -- race in the series! Looks like it, given the number of folks signed up http://www.***********/forums/images/smilies/super_happy.gif


----------



## dlovett6 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Race Entries*

Guys,
We have reached the cap of the race. However we will take the following to fill the heat's.
You will need to contact me directly at [email protected] to get entered.
*Also if you know that you can't make it please delete your entry to allow for that spot to be used.*

Race Truck: 4 entries available
Pro mod Truck: FULL
Arena Truck: 8 entries
1.8 Buggy: 8 entries
Sportsman Buggy: 5 entries
Electric Buggy: 1 entry


----------



## dlovett6 (Feb 9, 2009)

Guys,
We have reached the cap of the race. However we will take the following to fill the heat's.
You will need to contact me directly at [email protected] to get entered.
Also if you know that you can't make it please delete your entry to allow for that spot to be used.

Race Truck: 6
Pro mod Truck: FULL
Arena Truck: 8
1.8 Buggy: 6
Sportsman Buggy: 4
Electric Buggy: FULL
ELC AT: 1 entry so I feel like this class will go away


----------



## dlovett6 (Feb 9, 2009)

Guys,
We have reached the cap of the race. However we will take the following to fill the heat's.
You will need to contact me directly at [email protected] to get entered.
Also if you know that you can't make it please delete your entry to allow for that spot to be used.

Race Truck: 3
Pro mod Truck: FULL
Arena Truck: 6
1.8 Buggy: 2
Sportsman Buggy: 3
Electric Buggy: FULL
ELC AT: 1 entry so I feel like this class will go away.


----------



## dlovett6 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Entries*

Guys,
We have reached the cap of the race. However we will take the following to fill the heat's.
You will need to contact me directly at [email protected] to get entered.
Also if you know that you can't make it please delete your entry to allow for that spot to be used.

Race Truck: 3
Pro mod Truck: FULL
Arena Truck: 8
1.8 Buggy: 2
Sportsman Buggy: FULL
Electric Buggy: FULL
ELC AT: 1 entry so I feel like this class will go away

ONCE ALL THESE SPOTS ARE FILLED I WILL BE CLOSING THE ENTRIES


----------



## dlovett6 (Feb 9, 2009)

Guys,
We have reached the cap of the race. However we will take the following to fill the heat's.
You will need to contact me directly at [email protected] to get entered.
Also if you know that you can't make it please delete your entry to allow for that spot to be used.

Race Truck: FULL
Pro mod Truck: FULL
Arena Truck: 2
1.8 Buggy: FULL
Sportsman Buggy: FULL
Electric Buggy: FULL
ELC AT: 1 entry so I feel like this class will go away

*ONCE THE LAST FEW SPOTS ARE GONE ENTRIES WILL BE CLOSED*


----------



## dlovett6 (Feb 9, 2009)

Guys,
We have reached the cap of the race. However we will take the following to fill the heat's.
You will need to contact me directly at [email protected] to get entered.
Also if you know that you can't make it please delete your entry to allow for that spot to be used.

Race Truck: FULL
Pro mod Truck: FULL
Arena Truck: 1
1.8 Buggy: 4
Sportsman Buggy: FULL
Electric Buggy: FULL
ELC AT: 1 entry so I feel like this class will go away

*ONCE THE LAST FEW SPOTS ARE GONE ENTRIES WILL BE CLOSED*


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

http://www.vholdr.com/node/13343
http://www.vholdr.com/node/13342

had some teething issues, but here are a few short videos


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't think my cleaning girl is ever going to finish my house so I can get on my way to the track!!!!!


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Quit hitting on her and let her go. hahahaha


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

not going to hit on this one. I told the wife to hire a good looking one but she said something about getting someone to do a good job on the house.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm so freakin' jealous man! I'm sitting here wondering if I should sell my motorcycle and get a small RV/trailer instead so I can hit some out of town races on the cheap cheap.


----------



## nolatron (Feb 18, 2009)

Anyone have photos of the current track at Mike's and what the track is open on Fridays? It's been about a year since I've been there.

Wish they'd update their site with photos and info (track times, races, etc...) more often.

Shaun
http://www.katyrc.org


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)




----------



## sleebus.jones (Feb 19, 2009)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> I'm so freakin' jealous man! I'm sitting here wondering if I should sell my motorcycle and get a small RV/trailer instead so I can hit some out of town races on the cheap cheap.


Or you could take that money and build a track on the west side. :tongue:


----------



## nolatron (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks Courtney!


----------



## tannerH (Sep 26, 2007)

well i had a great time this past weekend at mikes. the layout was awsome!  cant wait for round 2!!!


----------

